
Ko: fast Kubernetes microservice development in Go - ImJasonH
https://medium.com/knative/ko-fast-kubernetes-microservice-development-in-go-f94a934a7240
======
jacques_chester
I've used this tool.

It has two properties I really like:

1\. It fits my sense of the justice of proper laziness.

2\. It produces repository paths with embedded digests.

